# LPGA Lotte Championship Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

After a short one week break the LPGA moves to Hawaii this week for the playing of the LPGA Lotte Championship Presented by J Golf. 

This tournament is very unique as it has a Wednesday start and ends on Saturday. 
Some of you may remember last year's very exciting finish when Suzann Pettersen won a playoff against Lizette Salas. 

This is tournament # 8 of 32 on this year's LPGA schedule: 

Here are the Key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: LPGA Lotte Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1: 

1 Hyo Joo Kim -4 
1 Se Ri Pak -4 
1 So Yeon Ryu -4 
4 Ayako Uehara -3 
5 Ha-Na Jang -2 
5 Amy Anderson -2 
5 Michelle Wie -2 
5 So Young Lee -2 
5 Inbee Park -2 
10 Pornanong Phatlum -1 
10 Christel Boeljon -1 
10 Katie Burnett - 1 

For full scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: LPGA Lotte Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 

1	Angela Stanford-8	
2	Michelle Wie	-7	
3	Cristie Kerr	-6	
3	Inbee Park	-6	
3	So Yeon Ryu	-6	
3	Hyo Joo Kim	-6	
7	Ha-Na Jang	-5	
7	Se Ri Pak	-5	
9	Haru Nomura	-4	
9	Katie Burnett	-4	
9	So Young Lee	-4	

For complete leaderboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: LPGA Lotte Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after the third round: 

1	Angela Stanford-13	
2	Hyo Joo Kim	-9	
2	Michelle Wie	-9	
4	Cristie Kerr	-8 
5	Amy Anderson	-6	
5	So Yeon Ryu	-6	
5	Inbee Park	-6	
8	Chella Choi	-4	
8	Katie Burnett	-4	
10	Julieta Granada-3	
10	Amelia Lewis	-3	
10	Haru Nomura	-3	
10	Se Ri Pak	-3	

For complete scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: LPGA Lotte Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

What a fantastic finish!


----------

